# 

## MarlenitaS

Bardzo mi się podoba kamień elewacyjny,piaskowiec.Chciałabym obłożyć czymś takim kominy oraz jedną ścianę  :smile:  Moi fachowcy polecają mi klinkier.Bardzo proszę o poradę,zdjęcia jeżeli ktoś zrobił sobie taki komin.Czy taki kamień jest trwały? czy trzeba go czyścić?impregnować?Czy nie odpadnie?   :Roll:

----------


## franzkru

Ja zamierzam obłozyc komin kamieniem elewacyjnym. A tak dokładnie dolomitem chorwackim  :smile: 
Widziałem to niedaleko miejsca gdzie mieszkam i wygląda bardzo fajnie. Z tego co powiedział mi właściciel to nic sie z nim nie dzieje. 
Oczywiscie zaimpregnować trzeba. Niestety zdjęc komina nie mam.

Kamień wyglada tak:

----------


## franzkru

To zdjęcie jest troche przekłamane. Normalnie wygląda bardziej biało niż żółto  :smile:

----------


## MarlenitaS

Piękny jest  :smile:  każdy jeden kamień mi się bardzo podoba  :smile:  Myślę nad dachem ciemny brąz lub grafit,ciemne okna,komin i wejście w jasnym kamieniu.Mam tak prosty domek że chciałabym go jakoś upiększyć  :wink: 
Na szybko teraz znalazłam taki kamień :

----------


## franzkru

> Piękny jest  każdy jeden kamień mi się bardzo podoba  Myślę nad dachem ciemny brąz lub grafit,ciemne okna,komin i wejście w jasnym kamieniu.Mam tak prosty domek że chciałabym go jakoś upiększyć 
> Na szybko teraz znalazłam taki kamień :


U mnie będziedach miedziany + ten kamień na kominie i na elewacji (pasek na dole).

Zdjęcie z kominem obłożonym tym kamieniem (niestety niezbyt dobrej jakości)

----------


## MarlenitaS

najbardziej podoba mi się taki drobny kamień :


Moje chłopy straszą mnie że prędzej czy później moze odpaść   :Roll:  kier.bud. jeszcze nie miała budowy gdzie ktoś połozył kamień(najczęściej klinkier) i teraz nie wiem co robić   :Roll:

----------


## franzkru

A klinkier nie odpadnie ? 
Jeżeli kupisz porzadny klej (50zł/25kg) to nie ma prawa odpaść. Oczywiście musi byc dobrze zabezpieczony zeby woda nie rozsadziła połączeń. Przy czym to wygląda tak samo jak w przypadku klinkieru. Ja bym się nie martwił tym za bardzo :wink: 

(U mnie ekipa murazy powiedziała że mi tego nie przykleji bo sie boją że cos spie..pszom  :big grin: )

----------


## MarlenitaS

> Napisał MarlenitaS
> 
> Piękny jest  każdy jeden kamień mi się bardzo podoba  Myślę nad dachem ciemny brąz lub grafit,ciemne okna,komin i wejście w jasnym kamieniu.Mam tak prosty domek że chciałabym go jakoś upiększyć 
> Na szybko teraz znalazłam taki kamień : 
> 
> 
> 
> U mnie będziedach miedziany + ten kamień na kominie i na elewacji (pasek na dole).
> 
> Zdjęcie z kominem obłożonym tym kamieniem (niestety niezbyt dobrej jakości)


Domek masz bardzo ładny  :smile:  Ja buduję taki skromniutki,malutki  :wink:  lepsze to niż mieszkanie w mrowisku(w bloku)  :wink:  ale jak zobaczyłam kamień na kominie+elewacja= miłość od pierwszego wejrzenia   :Lol:

----------


## franzkru

> Domek masz bardzo ładny  Ja buduję taki skromniutki,malutki  lepsze to niż mieszkanie w mrowisku(w bloku)  ale jak zobaczyłam kamień na kominie+elewacja= miłość od pierwszego wejrzenia


To nie mój domek tylko ten na którym ten kamien widziałem  :wink: 
Mój wygląda tak:

----------


## MarlenitaS

> A klinkier nie odpadnie ? 
> Jeżeli kupisz porzadny klej (50zł/25kg) to nie ma prawa odpaść. Oczywiście musi byc dobrze zabezpieczony zeby woda nie rozsadziła połączeń. Przy czym to wygląda tak samo jak w przypadku klinkieru. Ja bym się nie martwił tym za bardzo
> 
> (U mnie ekipa murazy powiedziała że mi tego nie przykleji bo sie boją że cos spie..pszom )



hahaha....  :big grin:   zastanawiam się dlaczego moi mi odradzają?   :big grin:   ale wczoraj powiedzieli mi abym się zastanowiła co chcę i położą. 
Jeżeli chodzi o klinkier to mi proponowali dziurawkę a ja powiedziałam że albo kamień albo pełny klinkier.
Widziałam gdzieś na necie klinkier taki postarzany,też super wygląda.U siebie w mieście nie widziałam   :Roll:  



Może taki klinkier byłby dobrym rozwiązaniem?też bardzo ładnie wygląda  :smile:

----------


## MarlenitaS

> To nie mój domek tylko ten na którym ten kamien widziałem 
> Mój wygląda tak:


Wiem,wiem widziałam Twoje fotki  :smile:  projekt pewnie indywidualny?
narazie zmykam,później zaglądnę i zobaczę czy ktoś jeszcze odpisał,czy tylko my dwoje jesteśmy zainteresowani kamieniem  :wink:

----------


## franzkru

> Wiem,wiem widziałam Twoje fotki  projekt pewnie indywidualny?
> narazie zmykam,później zaglądnę i zobaczę czy ktoś jeszcze odpisał,czy tylko my dwoje jesteśmy zainteresowani kamieniem


Projekt prawie indywidualny. Tzn w oparciu o projekt Natalii z MGProjekt.
Musielismy do dostosować do potrzeb działki i do własnych wymagań i wyszedł indywidualny-zgapiany  :smile:

----------


## isztar

mamy mamy na kominach wapień   :Wink2:  podmurówkę tez w wapieniu

zrobię zdjęcia jak skończymy kominek zewnętrzny w przyszłym tygodniu ( komin jest na zewnętrznej ścianie domu)

----------


## Jarek.P

Też planujemy kamień elewacyjny na kominach. 
Z tego, co do tej pory udało się ustalić, płytki elewacyjne (wszelakie, klinkierowe również) należy kleić na baaardzo dobry klej elastyczny, w przypadku komina spalinowego wysokotemperaturowego (kominek, piec na paliwo stałe) dodatkowo dając warstwę pośrednią ze styropianu FS20 solidnie owiniętego siatką, zwłaszcza jeśli komin jest systemowy.

J.

----------


## kar_ma

> Ja zamierzam obłozyc komin kamieniem elewacyjnym. A tak dokładnie dolomitem chorwackim



Franzkru - czy wiesz, gdzie w okolicach Krakowa można zakupić ten kamień lub podobny jak na Twoim zdjęciu?

----------


## MP58

Dopiero się zarejestrowałam, musiałam to zrobić bo czuję że nie dojadę do końca budowy baz pomocy innych budujących. Pomóżcie bardzo proszę. Ściany mojego domu stoją, więźba gotowa, dzisiaj przyjechała dachówka. Mam problem z kominami. Mianowicie kto powinien wykończyć komin (systemowy), czyli to co będzie wystawało poza dach. Mam wynajętą ekipę która buduje stan surowy otwarty. Oni nie chcą wykończyć tych kominów, twierdzą że to do nich nie należy, powinien to zrobić ktoś kto będzie robił elewację. Nie chciałabym by był tynkowany najchętniej chciałabym go obłożyć płytkami klinkierowymi lub kamieniem elewacyjnym.Czy w ogóle mogą być płytki czy musi być cegła klinkierowa. Mam wątpliwości czy to nie powinno być zrobione przed położeniem dachówki, czy mam na moją ekipę naciskać czy odpuścić. Jak to było u Was, jakie panują w takim przypadku zwyczaje. Bardzo, bardzo proszę o radę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich.    :Roll:

----------


## isztar

U mnie kominy były obkładane wapieniem przed dachówką...robiła to ekipa która stawiała kominy ( robiła cały stan surowy)

----------


## kruszon11

A może takie cuś....

----------


## Cezarr

Może trochę nie na temat, ale zamiast kamienia jaki można dać trwały tynk na komin?

----------


## Janusz_WR

Witam, jestem właśnie na etapie wyboru kamienia na komin do swojego Kastora (nieco zmodyfikowanego), ma być taki sam jak na wejście i dookoła domu przy ziemi, ale zastanawiam się czy jak będzie taki jasny jak w Waszych propozycjach, to nie będzie się za bardzo okopcał, co na pewno by było widoczne po jakimś czasie... Macie może jakieś linki do firm, które to sprzedają, żeby można było sobie coś wybrać? Janusz.

----------


## JerryFit

Załącznik 270413może coś takiego?:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=270403

----------


## kemot_p

Może ktoś z użytkowników podzieli się doświadczeniami kamienia elewacyjnego na kominie? Czy nie odpada, nie ma konieczności poprawek? Podobają się nam kominy wykończone tym samym materiałem co cokoły, tylko nie wiemy jak to się sprawdza w praktyce.

----------

